# Theakstons Old Roger Recipe



## GMK (13/11/03)

Hi,

I am after a recipee for Theakstons Old Roger - clone.

Either Extract or All grain.

Can some one supply/post one here for me.

Thanks in adavnce guys.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/11/03)

You sure it's not Marston's Owd Roger Country Ale Ken?


----------



## kook (13/11/03)

Its not mentioned anywhere on Ratebeer or on http://www.theakstons.co.uk/ ??

Sure you dont mean Theaksons Old Peculier, or as TDA mentioned, Marstons Owd Rodger ?


----------



## GMK (13/11/03)

NO - but will have that recipe too.

I have a friend who used to live in London.
He told me that this beer was the first beer he had every drunk.

Hence my interest in trying to brew a clone one for him.


----------



## kook (13/11/03)

I think hes probably mixed up  Unless "old roger" is slang for old peculier over there.

"Theaksons Old Roger" reveals nothing on www.google.com, which is pretty rare for a beer.

I've just looked around and I cant find a clone for Owd Rodger anywhere. It seems like its a pretty standard ESA though. The RB guys mostly note its malty dark fruit aroma, and balanced finish. I'd go for an old peculiar clone with more ale malt, and less darker malts (to bring it up to 7.6%).


----------



## Doc (13/11/03)

Theakstons Old Peculier.



> OG1057, ABV 5.7%
> A dark, strong beer, Old Peculier is justifiably famous for its rich and complete character, it's sheer strength - and for being a beer with a long history. And please note the strength - Old Peculier is not to be messed with. The message is "handle with care". Available all year round.
> 
> Tasting notes: its initial sweetness is, apparently, "of roasted and vinous notes with a subtle bitter aftertaste". Strong fruitiness, often with "banana notes" standing out, is derived from Old Peculier's fermentation process.
> ...


Should be in the CAMRA book Brew Real Ales at home.

Anyone got that book ?

Beers,
Doc

Doh. Just read your original post again GMK. I must be going dislexic. Read Old Roger but thought Peculier.


----------



## big d (13/11/03)

just checked the theakstons site
beers listed as follows

cool cask
best bitter
old peculiar
xb
mild
black bull

specials as listed
masham ale
lightfoot
hogshead bitter
coopers butt

sorry gmk no mention of the beer your after


----------



## GMK (13/11/03)

big d

Can you post the link to the site.

What did it say about masham ale.


----------



## kook (13/11/03)

GMK said:


> big d
> 
> Can you post the link to the site.
> 
> What did it say about masham ale.


 I already posted it a few posts up


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/11/03)

I own the CAMRA Brew You Own British Real Ales at Home.
It is currently on loan, I will get back to you with a recipe on Old Peculiar.


----------



## Linz (13/11/03)

The only two mentioned in CAMRA's BYORAAH are Theakston's Best bitter and Old Peculiar

Old Pec.

OG 1058
Pale Malt 4.5 kg
Crystal malt 620gm
Black malt 120gm

In the copper:
Maltose Syrup(maltodextrin) 500gm
Invert cane sugar(Golden syrup) 500gm

Challenger hops 30gm(full boil)(7.7 AAU)
Fuggles 35gm(full boil)(4.5 AAU)
Fuggle 12gm(last 15min)

mash at 66oC
mash time 2 hours
boil time 2 hours

Alc 6.2%
FG 1012
IBU 30
Final vol 23lt

* Replace Pale malt with 3.3 kg Medium colour Liquid Malt for extract brew

No responsibility for actual gravities and bitterness as a number of these recipies have been put thru Promash and come up with something else.

Enjoy :chug:


----------



## GMK (14/11/03)

Guys tahnks for the Theakston recipe.

Does anyone have a recipee for Marston's Owd Roger Country Ale?

This might be the one that my friend is confused about.


----------



## JWB (14/11/03)

:chug: 
G'Day GMK.

I got a recipe here for Marstons Pedigree Bitter if you want it..?
or better still get a book called "Brewing Beers like those you buy.....buy Dave Lines.

has all the old English brewery recipes and much more...
I use it constantly when searching for a recipe...

lets know if you want the Marstons Bitter recipe...

Cheers

JWB


----------



## GMK (14/11/03)

Thanks JWB

What does it taste like.

I am trying to get a couple of books:
"Beer Captured"
"The Brewers Bible"


Any one have a spare copy or can lay their hands on it for me?


----------



## ste (17/11/03)

haaaaa Theakstons! Brings back memories of Lancashire (where I used to live).....definately recommend the Theakstons XB if anyone should be heading that way. Top Drop.!


----------

